# Hot Bite in OBA



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Finally found some nice size Pompano. Out a little after daybreak this morning, cool north wind and a low tide. Left 'em biting at 9:30. Boxed 6 of 8 Pompano caught, 2 Blue Fish and a couple of larger Whiting. Probably caught a half-dozen Whiting total. Everything was on fresh dead shrimp. Four of the Pompano were studs. These are the Pompano I've been waiting for (you called is Charlie2). 

Grass was moderate today, but one patch that came trough took about half a new spool of PowerPro. No warning, just washed in and completely covered my line.

Got a pic on my phone, but I'll have to get my 13-year-old son to extract it.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

did you do any jigging? Nice report. wonder how long they ll stay around.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the update Joe! Looking forward to trying it out this weekend. 
Too many touristas and yahoos out there?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

tips n tails said:


> wonder how long they ll stay around.


We usually have a great pomp bite all the way to december or longer as long as the water temps stay above 64 degres or so.

Nice report


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

tips n tails said:


> did you do any jigging? Nice report. wonder how long they ll stay around.


A guy just down from me was flingin' a jig. Nothing. They were definitely coming through in schools though. Couldn't see them from the surf, but I'm sure the guys on the pier were having a ball.

I was deadsticking with Pompano rigs.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

naclh2oDave said:


> Thanks for the update Joe! Looking forward to trying it out this weekend.
> Too many touristas and yahoos out there?


Nobody's fishing over here. I ran into a couple of guys @ Johnson's Beach on Monday just before sunset, but there doesn't seem to be anybody on the beaches over this way.

Welcome home. I'll be back next week. Maybe we can get together and get some.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Joe whats OBA stand for? If your going to be around tommorrow Matt n I are going to hit the east end of johnson beach. Matt can really sling it,LOL,distance I mean.
but it,s just gonna be for afew hours early am Iam the turkey cook.
Hey charlie if you need a ride let me know I got plenty of room


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice work! Went out this afternoon and got skunked, not even a nibble. I am so tempted to go out tomorrow morning but my wife would kill me.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Were you east or west of the pass?


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

jcallaham said:


> Joe whats OBA stand for? If your going to be around tommorrow Matt n I are going to hit the east end of johnson beach. Matt can really sling it,LOL,distance I mean.
> but it,s just gonna be for afew hours early am Iam the turkey cook.
> Hey charlie if you need a ride let me know I got plenty of room


I'll PM you.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Obafwiw*

The 'bulls' have finally awakened and found that it's gonna get cold PDQ so they're packing up and heading for SFLA.

I can't, for the life of me, see why they're not hitting jigs unless they're using those ones with huge tails. You have to trim them short. Something isn't right. Your jigs should resemble badminton 'things'(?); whatever! 

Edit: I have been educated by a person via PM that these things are called 'shuttlecocks'. I wonder if they will pass the censorship of the Thought Police??

I have some new Pepto Bismol Pink ones that I'm ready to hurl at them. New mold; lots of pretty bucktail; I'm in Hog Heaven!

As ChrisV says: They'll be here until the water gets too cold. You'll be freezing on the beach, but the water will be relatively warm. Watch those water temperatures.

Jim: I will give you a call. C2


----------

